# Router Lift - Above the table



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Good day

After I made the Mortising jig for the router table (a few posts down), I thought that to bent under the bench every pass to lift the bit, is too much for my old back so I made a simple lift.

The lifting mechanism is located on the right side (behind the fence) so it will not interfere with any operation.

It takes some 30 seconds to install it and I'll probably improve a few things with time and experience.

It works very smooth (after a drop of oil in the T-nut) and takes some 25 turns from "bit level with the table" (1/8" below) to "bit 1-3/8" mm above the table".

Regards
niki


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Genius as always, Niki!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Most excellent. Master of invention.


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice Niki - you are always thinking of improvements!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

What a router lift! Better patent that before someone starts selling them online!


----------



## piper (Mar 28, 2007)

great idea


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind words

Bill
It cost me about $1 to make it (threaded rod 60 Cents + nuts and washers) and it should be "tailored" to the specific router table.

If you noticed, I left the lever longer than needed…the idea is to use it also as a pedal (with small mod).

Because my router is at the center of the table, the unit can be installed from either side.

Thanks again
niki


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Awesome Niki! I see you really broke the bank with this one!


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you Tom

On the contrary, my "Bank" (account) remained very stable with this one 

niki


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

LOL…I was joking!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Nikki only understands Polish jokes.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

You know. I have to Polish my shoes and Polish my bottle stoppers
(and Polish my humor)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Very slick Nike. I love your problem solving.


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Tom
I was also joking, this sign  means Smile but we don't have smilies…

Sawdust2
There are no Polish jokes…there are jokes about Polish…
One Polish guy immigrated to USA…went to an English teacher and told him "I want to learn English"..."Why? I can see that your English is quite good" said the teacher…"Well, I want to polish my English" said the Pole….."Your English is Polish enough" replied the teacher.
Did you hear a Pole talking English…......I hear it every day…

Thank you Bob

Regards
niki


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Too funny


----------



## edp (Jul 23, 2007)

Man you are killing me with your enginuity. That is just too cool for words. I thought I had a lock on original thinking but my hat is figuratively off to you. Pure and unadulterated genius.

Ed
www.crookedlittletree.com


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind compliments Ed

...I had to open dictionary for a few words…

Regards
niki


----------

